# INJURED PIGEON found at my doorstep, PLEASE HELP



## mtrudel34 (Jan 11, 2019)

Hey there, not sure if I am posting in the right section or not but I need some help. This morning I woke and went to take the dog outside and about two feet from our door there was a pigeon sitting on the ground. At first my dog tried to play with it but I quickly called our dog off but it is possible that our dog hit it and it received a concussion. It got fairly cold outside last night (-15C) so I decided to bring it inside and put it in a cage to warm up and hopefully get better.

After about an hour of it being in the cage I noticed that it keeps flapping it's wings trying to right itself but it is having difficulty. I was concerned that it might break its wings in the cage so I decided to move it to a smaller enclosure (shoebox) where it seems to be calmer.

I checked online for rescue services in my area and all I could find was the city wildlife rescue but it mentioned that they wouldn't give it any treatment for 24 hours and only after it having survived that time it would then hand it off to a vet.

I'm hoping that someone here can help me diagnose what is going on with the pigeon so we can get it the care it needs. SYMPTOMS INCLUDE:

- Bird is unable to keep balance or walk on its legs at all, I have inspected the legs and there doesn't appear to be any breaks or malformations in them.
- When sitting on it's own, the head of the pigeon rests on the floor by it's feet and it relatively unable to lift it's head up, if I put my finger under it's neck and gently bring it up it will hold it for a couple seconds and then revert back down. 
- Pigeon keeps opening and closing it's beak constantly.
- When I first brought it in, it drank some water but then I noticed a few minutes later (when it began putting it's head down) that there was a liquid coming out of it's mouth but I'm not sure if it was mucus or water or what.
-pigeon will open it's eyes fully and seem alert but other than that it is unable to do much for itself.


I am thinking it either received a concussion from my dog or has some sort of illness and I could really use some help diagnosing, please help!


----------



## MattZ (Oct 8, 2018)

*have you gotten help?*

Has the pigeon survived? 

I am afraid I can't offer any assistance or advice, I've never dealt with such an injury.


----------



## mtrudel34 (Jan 11, 2019)

Surviving is one word we could use.. Lol, he is still prety wobbly though, and despite his efforts isn't capable of sustained flight. I have made an appointment to take him to the vet next week.


----------



## mtrudel34 (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm in hamilton Ontario canada. Any help with a rescue location would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Found this article.
https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20..._ann_martin_feeling_like_a_million_bucks.html
Article mentions the Toronto Wildlife center as pigeon friendly.
https://www.torontowildlifecentre.com/


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is this the same pigeon as in your other thread? He is looking much better. Just be careful when you take him to the vet. Make sure he is a decent avian vet and tell him that he is your pet pigeon. Otherwise they might just euthanize him.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

mtrudel34 said:


> I'm in hamilton Ontario canada. Any help with a rescue location would be greatly appreciated


Here is a list of no-kill shelters in Ontario, hopefully one of them will be able to help.
https://www.nokillnetwork.org/ca/Ontario/


----------

